# SEAGATE 400GB PATA drive $119.99



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Available at Frys/outpost.com:

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4596287?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

good deal and free shipping too. and no freaking rebates to deal with 

don't seagate drives come with a 5 year warranty also?


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

That's SO tempting! BTW, Seagates do come with a 5 year warranty. I've been toying around with the idea of getting a larger drive for my HR10, then using the current drive as a backup. If I knew for sure that I'd have this unit for another year (MPEG4 rollout on the horizon) I'd go for it. I just wish I knew for sure when the last day I'll be able to use the HR10 with Directv will be.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Man, that is a good deal. I am so tempted to buy 2 to build a server off of but the freaking one per household thing is screwing me. I need to convince a friend to buy one for me.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

kbohip said:


> That's SO tempting! BTW, Seagates do come with a 5 year warranty. I've been toying around with the idea of getting a larger drive for my HR10, then using the current drive as a backup. If I knew for sure that I'd have this unit for another year (MPEG4 rollout on the horizon) I'd go for it. I just wish I knew for sure when the last day I'll be able to use the HR10 with Directv will be.


You will be able to use the HR10 with DirecTV for many many years. You will only be losing out on the MPEG-4 HD channels, which for a while will just be locals, and perhaps some RSN's.


----------



## kiddk1 (Oct 9, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Man, that is a good deal. I am so tempted to buy 2 to build a server off of but the freaking one per household thing is screwing me. I need to convince a friend to buy one for me.


just send one to your house with your address and put "upper flat" after the address and do the same with "lower flat" again.


----------



## jg123 (Mar 14, 2003)

How's the seek noise on Seagates these days? As of about a year ago you couldn't turn on Automatic Acoustic Management on Seagates.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

jg123 said:


> How's the seek noise on Seagates these days? As of about a year ago you couldn't turn on Automatic Acoustic Management on Seagates.


That's why I wouldn't buy these, maxtor has amset and they run whisper quiet.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

tall1 said:


> That's why I wouldn't buy these, maxtor has amset and they run whisper quiet.


ptv upgrade is using them in their upgrades. I wonder what their experience has been? The Maxtors used by Weeknees are "Quickview", optimized for DVR use, but are quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Outpost raised the price back up to $199 earlier today, but now they've lowered it back down to $119 again.  I still haven't bought one, but my wallet is now burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## HofstraJet (Jul 19, 2001)

Doesn't seem to be a limit now - I just ordered two.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I had to look up what PATA is! I've heard SATA, IDE, ATA, but never PATA. I feel so dumb.



> *ATA*
> Short for Advanced Technology Attachment, a disk drive implementation that integrates the controller on the disk drive itself. There are several versions of ATA, all developed by the Small Form Factor (SFF) Committee:
> 
> *ATA*: Known also as IDE, supports one or two hard drives, a 16-bit interface and PIO modes 0, 1 and 2.
> ...


Anyway, now that know it's something I already knew, methinks I might buy one or two!


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Lee L said:


> Man, that is a good deal. I am so tempted to buy 2 to build a server off of but the freaking one per household thing is screwing me. I need to convince a friend to buy one for me.


I've negotiated reciprocal rebate agreements with my neighbor. She uses our address (but her name) for multiple rebates, and we do the same with her address.

Works marvelously.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

It SAYS 119.99
But when you click and add to the cart, it goes in at 199.99

I am trying to get them on the phone...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I did not order from them since they are notorious at not actually honoring the deals. Let me know if you hear anything positve Earl.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

According to the "phone" guy... they are updating the webpage... 
And they wouldn't sell me 2 (even though the website doesn't have a limit noted any more).

I have always been amazed how you can have two different databases for different areas... I mean if you update the price in one... it should carry over to the other..

Oh well.... next sale.

So if you want it for $119.99
CALL NOW! and they will honor the price till the web page changes.
But you can only order one.


----------



## Jeproks (May 2, 2002)

PATA - Parallel ATA. They came up with the term after Serial ATA came out. PATA is the old connector that our box uses. 

I just ordered 2 for @239.98 shipped.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Jeproks said:


> PATA - Parallel ATA. They came up with the term after Serial ATA came out. PATA is the old connector that our box uses.
> 
> I just ordered 2 for @239.98 shipped.


Online?

Edit: Cool... looks my phone call got them to fix the website pricing.
And now I can buy two... and just did..
Sucks I have to pay tax, but still... 800gb (400gb Mirrored), for $250...
That is a good deal.

Now what to do with my 200gb (qty2) and 160gb (qty2) that I was using for my 360gb (RAID10)...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I ordered two from the web this morning just before 8 AM, both @ $119:

```
Item Status   Item# 	Product Name         Qty   Unit Price  Total
In Process    4596287   SEAGATE 400GB 
                        PATA ST3400632A-RK.   2    $119.99     $239.98
```
ETA: I see Earl can now buy multiples at $119. Glad you got them to fix for you and others!


----------



## kiddk1 (Oct 9, 2003)

check this out 500gb sata for 79.99
http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4902641

sata to pata converter
http://www.cooldrives.com/satoidecofor.html


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

That is a good price too...
Bit of warning though... last time I purchased a Hitachi Drive from Fry (the actual store).

The rebate took nearly 6 months to arrive (not kidding... I called at least 6 times until I got it)


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Do I get a "finder's fee" for turning you guys on to this? By the way, I also bought 2.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

kiddk1 said:


> check this out 500gb sata for 79.99
> http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4902641


Must...Resist...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmm... Looks like that 500gb SATA is not there any more...

I wanted to check the dates on the rebate, as I will be out by the Fry's on Saturday.
Would be a nice thing to have on the shelf......


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> Must...Resist...





ebonovic said:


> Looks like that 500gb SATA is not there any more...


SUCCESS!!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

OK, the UMF got me. I bought two of them for a mirrored raid array. Now I just need to go find a cheap raid card for this thing.

I figure the 400 gig will be around for long enough that in a year or so if I need more storage, I can just add a drive or 2 and change from mirroring to Raid 5. Anyone see any problems with that?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The only problem... is the one I am facing now.

Power and heat.

I have been gradually moving to "bigger" raid, by picking up cheaper smaller drives.
Right now I have a 360gb "drive", via 2 200gbs and 2 160gbs (RAID10)

So my case is very "crowded" and I am using a lot of power from my power supply.

So going to these two 400's is going to be nice.

But in the long run, you wuld probably be better by replacing the drives with two larger ones when you need space... or RAID10ing them (get another two 400gbs in a year or so, and give yourself a 800gb drive)...

Cheaper to find a RAID1+0 card, then a RAID5 card...
In fact, check your motherboard... you may have a RAID1+0 connection on it already.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> The only problem... is the one I am facing now.
> 
> Power and heat.
> 
> ...


I am probably going to end up building a cheap machine to house these and server as a server for the house so I can get this off my main office PC. At the very least I would proably have to upgrade the 250 watt PS (though it is a Dell and they tend to be at least what they are sold at from what I read). I just figured I could add a 3rd drive in teh future and that would allow me to have an 800 gig drive with Raid 5 where mirroring "wastes" more drive platter space.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info.. I got one for $119 overnight. No problems
BigBearf


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

Many thanks to the OP. I just ordered last night after my 2x400 HR10-250 went belly up.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

It is now back to 199.99

Thanks to TCF... you gotta love this place


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I got a shipping notice during the night.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

So did I..


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Now I just have to buy about $150 worth of parts to build a box for this or try to make it work with my Dell PC I have now.

Also, if I do build, I am assuming that the best way to do it is to get a smaller 3rd drive for teh OS and keep the 2 400 gigs for the mirrored drive? Even some of the cheaper MB's that have built in RAID 1, 0 1+0 for PATA and all that also have SATA connections so I could get a decently fast cheap 40 or 60 GIG SATA drife for that and it would run totally seperate from the storage and not cause a slowdown.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

That is how I would build it... (smaller dedicated drive for the OS... don't go to small, stay above 60gb if not up to 120)

Then use the mirrored drive for your data files.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> That is a good price too...
> Bit of warning though... last time I purchased a Hitachi Drive from Fry (the actual store).
> 
> The rebate took nearly 6 months to arrive (not kidding... I called at least 6 times until I got it)


I once bought a Hitachi drive from CompUSA. Hitachi screwed me out of that $50 rebate, claiming I hadn't sent them the receipt, which of course I had. Neither Hitachi or CompUSA would budge so I lost out on the rebate. I'll never deal with either company again.

BTW, I bought one of the $119.99 Seagate drives from Outpost. They already gave me a tracking number with DHL. Outpost does have a big problem with their prices changing too much. I went through the same thing that you did with them Earl a while back. When I put the item in the cart (a hard drive) it showed up with a different price. I had to call them to get the price that was shown on the screen.


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

Just had the order cancelled by Outpost because my credit card address was my old address. Had to call back in and have the order resubmitted, but they were very helpful and honored the original price and free shipping. I was pleasantly surprised by their customer service--I've seen lots of horror stories about Outhouse on the web, but this was a good experience. Just make sure all of your submission is correct and consistent, or you're checking your email for cancellation notices. 

This also happened to me with Newegg last week--but they sent me an email verification instead of just cancelling the order outright.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

If you're not buying this for a Tivo, the 320GB SATA 3GB's are a much better deal at $99. PATA is old tech, and the price/GB for a 3GB SATA at $99 for 320GB is amazing.

And they're Seagate's, which have a 5 year warrantee.


----------



## talbain (Jul 31, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> If you're not buying this for a Tivo, the 320GB SATA 3GB's are a much better deal at $99. PATA is old tech, and the price/GB for a 3GB SATA at $99 for 320GB is amazing.
> 
> And they're Seagate's, which have a 5 year warrantee.


and where is this deal?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

talbain said:


> and where is this deal?


With free 3-day shipping, from newegg.com. You can always get great drive deals at ZipZoomFly as well, with $1.99 3-day shipping.

Here's the newegg link:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148140

It's actually $94.99 this weekend. Amazing per GB price for a SATA 3GB drive with 5 year warrantee. I'm going to buy 2 more now to fill out my RAID 5 array.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I think mine are being delivered today. Not bad for free ground shipping.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Mine are slated to be delivered today as well...
Sadly, I won't be there to sign for it, so I won't get it till tomorrow..

That is pretty good for free ground... even though it went out DHL-Airborn


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Received both of mine this morn. in CA.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

The Airborne Express/DHL tracking site leaves much to be desired, but I got both of mine this morning on Long Island.


----------

